# Looking for a Taijutsu Dojo



## Koryu82 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi everyone.. First and foremost I am glad I found a discussion group that could possibly help me in finding some training in a Koryu martial art. I currently reside in Virginia. I have bounced around from Dojo to Dojo in search of something not really knowing what I am in search of. I have done a good deal of research on Taijutsu and found I am torn between the Jinenkan and the Genbukan organization's. Any feed back on these two? Also does any one know whom, if any one that is training these arts in Virginia specifically Richmond and surrounding areas( I am looking for true Kobudo, nothing watered down). Any help is greatly appreciated.
Regards,
Christan Smith


----------



## Jon-Bhoy (Aug 24, 2011)

Genbukan in Northern Va.

http://www.kageshindojoinnova.com/kageshindojo.html

I dont know any Jinenkan in Va, they are in Maryland though.


----------



## Koryu82 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Jon-Bhoy,

Thank you very much for that...It was helpful and alot of good info on ther site. Do you currently train in the Genbukan?

Through some searching I did find a small Jinenkan Dojo in Virginia...Bugei of Richmond still trying to get some info on them..

Thanks


----------



## Jon-Bhoy (Aug 24, 2011)

Nope. I train in lower back recovery currently. I was in the Bujinkan, did some FMA, and some grappling too. Looking to start hitting people again soon.


----------



## EWBell (Aug 24, 2011)

Koryu82,

I train in the Genbukan, what would you specifically like to know?


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 27, 2011)

Koryu82 said:


> Hi everyone.. First and foremost I am glad I found a discussion group that could possibly help me in finding some training in a Koryu martial art. I currently reside in Virginia. I have bounced around from Dojo to Dojo in search of something not really knowing what I am in search of. I have done a good deal of research on Taijutsu and found I am torn between the Jinenkan and the Genbukan organization's. Any feed back on these two? Also does any one know whom, if any one that is training these arts in Virginia specifically Richmond and surrounding areas( I am looking for true Kobudo, nothing watered down). Any help is greatly appreciated.
> Regards,
> Christan Smith



I don't often do this, but I gotta ask... what are you doing, Christian?!?!

I visit other forums, and found this listed on e-budo today (http://www.e-budo.com/forum/showthread.php?p=492120#post492120):



			
				Koryu82 said:
			
		

> Hello Every One,
> 
> 
> I happy to announce Bugei of Richmond is opening it's doors for all of those who wish to train. This is a Classical Japanese Jissen Kobudo school. Bugei of Richmond is a Kouseigogi Shibu Dojo under the Jinenkan organization. All who are interested in training or to get general dojo information... please contact us at info@bugeiofrichmond.com and the program director will respond to you with information. Thank you for all the great discussion on e-budo and we look forward to hearing from all of you.



Same as here, the identical post also turned up in their Sword Forum section: http://www.e-budo.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49562

So was all of this just spam for us to search out your group and give you accolades, or what?

Oh, and those are your only two posts on e-budo, so I'm not sure what great discussion you're thanking them for....


----------



## Bigwill (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow. Just wow. I hope that's not the norm round here.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 27, 2011)

No, it's not. This is one reason we encourage our newer members to visit the Meet and Greet section of the forum, to introduce themselves, and avoid such things as this. But I was watching for something as Christian first turned up a few days ago posting the same post in five different sections, a number of which were unrelated to the post he was putting there... and that always sets off warning bells for me.


----------



## Bigwill (Aug 27, 2011)

Cool. I appreciate you snuffng it out (though I'm sure he doesn't.)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 27, 2011)

People in the future just introduce yourself and chat regarding what you do.  No spamming please!!!

We are interested in discussing with other like minded people that is what MartialTalk is all about!!!


----------



## Koryu82 (Aug 27, 2011)

Well Chris I certainly didn't mean to upset anyone. I just wanted to get some feed back. Thank you for letting me know I should have posted in the meet and greet forum, but I didn't think it was an issue to inquire and or promote training in a particular area. I hope that this isn't the norm on here to just go back and forth rather than have constructive converstaion and be helpful to others. Well I hope we are on the right track and my posts are welcome.

All the Best


----------



## Jon-Bhoy (Aug 27, 2011)

Yea weird, I thought you were looking for training. Then I just saw the e-budo post too. Confused I am.


----------



## EWBell (Aug 27, 2011)

If you're promoting Jinenkan, then why even bring up the Genbukan in your posts?  Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Stealthy (Aug 27, 2011)

Koryu82 said:


> I didn't think it was an issue to inquire and or promote training in a particular area.



Most people take issue with blatant attempts at deceiving them.


----------



## Bigwill (Aug 27, 2011)

Stealthy said:


> Most people take issue with blatant attempts at deceiving them.


Exactly. I'm a newb here, so take my opinion with a grain of salt. But I have no problem with someone pimping their (Martial Arts-related) site or dojo. I DO have a problem with someone saying 'anyone know of a good dojo in Anchorage?' (when they just opened a dojo in Anchorage). And then to compound things by adding to the thread 'hey, I just found THESE GUYS (me) in Anchorage!' Not. Cool.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 28, 2011)

Koryu82 said:


> Well Chris I certainly didn't mean to upset anyone. I just wanted to get some feed back. Thank you for letting me know I should have posted in the meet and greet forum, but I didn't think it was an issue to inquire and or promote training in a particular area. I hope that this isn't the norm on here to just go back and forth rather than have constructive converstaion and be helpful to others. Well I hope we are on the right track and my posts are welcome.
> 
> All the Best



I broke my finger yesterday, so I'm a little grumbly, but that said...

1: If you just wanted some feedback on your site, post a thread saying "Hey guys, just put a site together, can you give me some feedback?" If there is no site (which seems to be the case.. the old site of richmondtactical.com is closed, and there is no mention of you on the Jinenkan website. You mention that you are a Shibu dojo of the Kouseigogi Dojo of Adam Mitchell, my question would be what the connection is? Are you just following his Budohall online training, or is there a real connection there? Adam is quite well respected, and such behaviour is not a good reflection on him....) then there will be little feedback other than from people who already train there or visit. So what feedback are you talking about?

2: Have some credibility and integrity when you inquire or promote, though. Stating that you are "searching for a Koryu system" (an aside, the X-Kans are not Koryu systems, so you may want to rethink that), then saying you are tossing up between the Genbukan and the Jinenkan when you are actually a member or instructor of a Jinenkan dojo or group already shows no integrity, and removes credibility from your future dealings unless you deal with this first. So far, from being caught out, you have tried to turn this around with comments here like "I didn't think it was an issue..." "I hope this isn't the norm..." etc, again showing a great lack in integrity.

3: Promotion of schools can be done, but the first thing to do is to contact Bob Hubbard, the owner of the site, and see what advertising fees you need to pay.

4: "Have constructive conversation and be helpful to each other"?!? Dude, you lied coming on here, spammed the forum with the same post in five separate threads, even where it was completely unrelated, all with the express purpose of then bringing up your own group and talking them up. You got caught (I gotta say, by rather stupidly posting contrasting information on e-budo within 2 days of your spamming here), and now you're trying to say that the way this thread is going isn't being helpful? Are you kidding?

5: When it comes to your posts being welcome, that will come down to how you conduct yourself. This isn't a good start, but it can be fixed. Whether it will be is up to you, though.

I will finish by reiterating that Adam Mitchell (and the Jinenkan in general) is very well respected in the X-Kan community, both online and offline, and your behaviour here is a poor reflection on both, something that neither deserve. I would caution you to think of such things before starting such a path again.


----------



## Tanaka (Aug 28, 2011)

It seems Christian overlooked a huge factor when deciding to go about this deceitfulness. Most members of these major martial arts websites are intertwined.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 29, 2011)

I received a message from Adam Mitchell today, he wished to clear up a few things about this situation, and gave permission for his message to be posted here. 



			
				amitchell said:
			
		

> I'd like to state that Mr Smith is not a student of my Dojo and in fact I am not even sure if I have ever met him. That said, his teacher Marshall Brown is a student of mine and has been for several years. Marshall notified me of this thread immediately after he found out and told me he would be handling it. He wanted to be very certain that I was aware of it.
> 
> Marshall is a real stand up guy, a US Marine and avid student of Kobudo. As a student and a man, I can't say enough good things about him and how privileged I am to have such a committed student. I am pointing this out to you so you know and feel confident in the fact that my student will resolve this quickly.
> 
> ...



With that said, I think it is clear that Christian has overstepped his authority on his e-budo posts, and this matter will be dealt with internally there. If Christian wishes to come back and start again, hopefully in a more honest manner, then he should be accepted on the merit of future posts.


----------



## Koryu82 (Sep 1, 2011)

_Mr. Parker

I wanted to write you personally to appoligize for the actions I displayed on the forum and the way in which I displayed them. It most certainly was not correct for me to try to post with an element of decpetion or dishonesty. I truly love Kobudo study and am thankful everyday that it was introduced to my life. In life we all have faults and make big mistakes, I believe that we should be willing to admit these mistakes and try to move forward. I also want to note that I am posting this on my own accord after some personal reflection. I should have trusted myself and judgement when first coming on the forum rather than consider deception based upon posts others have made in the past in a similar manner with simlar intention.
I also would like to note that I truley did have good intentions however went about them in the wrong way. I hope that I will be excepted back into the forum and can esstablish a good relationship as well as experience postive discusion with yourself and other individuals within the Koryu world. I truley want to remain training and better myself through these arts and make the lives around me better with Kobudo. I hope this note finds you well and I look forward to speaking with you soon.

Best Regards,
Tim Stapler_


----------



## Stealthy (Sep 1, 2011)

It's all good this end mate, I hope you stick around.


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 2, 2011)

Koryu82 said:


> _Mr. Parker
> 
> I wanted to write you personally to appoligize for the actions I displayed on the forum and the way in which I displayed them. It most certainly was not correct for me to try to post with an element of decpetion or dishonesty. I truly love Kobudo study and am thankful everyday that it was introduced to my life. In life we all have faults and make big mistakes, I believe that we should be willing to admit these mistakes and try to move forward. I also want to note that I am posting this on my own accord after some personal reflection. I should have trusted myself and judgement when first coming on the forum rather than consider deception based upon posts others have made in the past in a similar manner with simlar intention.
> I also would like to note that I truley did have good intentions however went about them in the wrong way. I hope that I will be excepted back into the forum and can esstablish a good relationship as well as experience postive discusion with yourself and other individuals within the Koryu world. I truley want to remain training and better myself through these arts and make the lives around me better with Kobudo. I hope this note finds you well and I look forward to speaking with you soon.
> ...



Just to make it clear, Stealthy does not speak for me.

That said, we'll see how you go. I might note that you used a slightly different name on e-budo (Christian Stephenson) as opposed to Christian Smith here (which is why you were banned there, as they have a strict "real name" policy there), and now you are coming back with a third name, Tim Stapler. That could explain why Adam Mitchell didn't know who you were.

Now, we don't have such a "real name" policy here, but your credibility is far from solid, and this is a part of it. I'm not about to insist that you send through any form of verification, but just that you bear in mind that such things are not un-noticed. Such things would have you expelled from an actual Koryu lineage pretty darn quick (if I found that one of my students was doing such things, my relationship with them would end straight away), so you know. Integrity is vital. That's not to say that the Jinenkan, or indeed any of the X-kan's are Koryu organisations (although the Jinenkan and Genbukan are closer than the Bujinkan, for the record), but there are similarities.

In regards to your being accepted back into the forum, that's honestly up to you. It will depend on how you conduct yourself here, and I can't do anything about that. If you have issues, questions, or anything else about these arts, I'll be more than happy to answer anything to the best of my ability. And we will see how we go from there.

I accept your apology, but now you have to live up to it.

PS I'd really suggest strongly heading over to the Meet and Greet section and introducing yourself properly. And honestly this time. I'll look for you there.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 2, 2011)

actually, while mt doesn't have the same name policy as ebudo, etc, we do insist on id verification in situations like this where there is some, ah, 'confusion' in regards to a members id.


----------



## Inazuma (Sep 6, 2011)

There are currently no official Jinenkan dojo in Virginia, nor are there any sanctioned Jinenkan training groups that I am aware of.  The training group "Bugei of Richmond" is not longer operating. The leader is no longer training.  

Evan London, Dojo-Cho
Jinenkan nazuma Dojo
Milford, CT


----------



## Inazuma (Sep 6, 2011)

I'd also like to take the opportunity to say that the Jinenkan organization does not condone or approve of anonymous internet posting by its members and representatives.  Duplicitious and deceitful posting is likewise unacceptible. If you are a member of the Jinenkan and have not been notified of this by your Dojo Cho, please consider yourself notified.  If you have further questions regarding this or any other issue, please feel free to contact me.

Evan London, Dojo-Cho
Jinenkan nazuma Dojo
Milford, CT


----------

